# When does a baby Dove start eating Seed?



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a 17 day old Dove. Mamma's not feeding her, as far was what see. How do I start feeding seed? Is this the age range?


----------



## matt kay (Jul 6, 2014)

is baby growing? is it out of nest?


----------



## matt kay (Jul 6, 2014)

if you scatter some seed on floor mama or papa will teach how to peck


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Baby in a nest box full of hay. Thanks for the help so far


----------



## matt kay (Jul 6, 2014)

*When does a baby Dove start eating Seed*

hey is great for nesting but for a baby to get around not so good. you only need a bit of it on the ground or wherever you have the nest. baby has to spread its wings and become more mobile for parents to teach.
gl


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you Matt. I will try that out!


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Giving it a try. No luck yet


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

It's been four days now and she's not quite fully eating on her own yet. She does peck a few seeds at eat them sometime. A couple days ago she would peck but not open her mouth. She hasn't picked up on the idea completely. We still are hand feeding her sometimes. So it's a work in progress still. The important thing she's healthy


----------

